# Grand Bahama



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

What's going on guys? I'm thinking about trailering south and making a run to Grand Bahama for a few days. Have any of you ever made the trip? If so I could use any good advise. If I can get a solid crew my plans are to stay at West End for a few days and fish south and south east to the canyons. If that does not work out then I'll run north and work the bank toward the corner. All good advise is welcomed and I'm still trying to put a serious crew together if anyone is interested. I have a 31' CC with twin 300s

Thanks

Rigger


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rigger We have made the trip over many times. No one gets off the boat until you clear customs and then you can display your Bahama flag That means pay the entry fee. Everyone needs the proper ID Doc's. Plan your trip over Mid day before the thunder bumpers starts. Since you are leaving your trailer at the ramp I would just paid the money to leave it at a marina that way it will be there when you get back. Get a good chart of the area you are fishing in before you go. Lots of boat are damaged in the shallows.Pick someone that's been there before if possible. Tight lines and have fun. Gene


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty easy stuff. Make sure you radio over before you approach the marina; real men come in flying a pirate flag though 

Make sure you have decent chartplotter; TONS of reefs everywhere and if this is your first time I wouldn't bother coming in at night. Daytime, they appear brown above the surface next to emerald blue water adjacent. I'll be in Elbow Cay July 28-August 4, maybe longer...hollar if you make it over that way. Good Luck!


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## wildmarlin (Oct 5, 2009)

Capt can get off boat to clear customs all others must stay on boat. Need passports. See the Bahamas customs page. If the wind is from the NE and more than 15 knots don't cross. The gulfstream will oppose the wind and the sea will be steep and rough. Get charts in advance to study and plan trip. Go with a buddy boat if you can. Good luck you will love the trip.


----------

